# Adria Twin .



## 105767 (Jul 11, 2007)

G'day Folks,

Am new to this forum but not to motorhomes. Have had various wagons in the last 10 years. My new purchase is a 2007 Adria twin, picked it up from Chelston 2 weeks ago and am absolutely chuffed.
Had a cursory sleep over to make sure all was good. 
Not sure where the MMM report was coming from, all the issues that were raised just really dont seem applicable to the van I picked up !!!
I am having a proper oven fitted which means that I will lose one of the kitchen drawers, for me a small price to pay when the gain is being able to cook caseroles etc...
The only other addition I am currently looking into is a freestanding awning. I dont know if any other members have had any experience of awnings with this vehicle and any recomendations would be well received.
I have been looking at the Outdoor Revolution Movelite and Movelite XL , and also the Khyam motordome. 
Anyway, I just really wanted to say that I like my new van. 

Jon.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*VanTastic*

Hello there,

Glad you like you new purchase and that it suits your needs.

Not sure about awnings but I do have a recomendation from my experience of the model; When its time for new tyres, fit some decent all weather or M+S winter tyres!

Trev


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I've just bought a Movelite, but haven't got time to try it at the moment. I'll probably find out if it's any good when I put it up for the first time on a camp site! Not the best place to try it, but it will give fellow campers a good laugh :lol:.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Who mentioned freestanding awnings? :roll: 
SWMBO insisted we bought one at Peterborough-nearly ruptured me getting it back to the van.
Tried to erect it in the sons back garden-I would like to know why they all choose the least intelligent person in the works to write the instruction leaflet-unless he/she was a sadist-or a non english speaking trainee!!
I have now hidden it in the garage and will try to forget it, unless she remembers to make me load it.
In which case that will be two days lost-one putting it up (at least), and one trying to get it back in the bags it came in.
How do they do that?


----------

